# Treo 680 won't sync w/ Outlook 07 contacts



## annettedub (Jan 28, 2008)

I've had my Treo 680 for about 8 months and my laptop with Outlook 07 about the same time. I have over 400 contacts in Outlook. With the first sync, the Treo picked up only 200 of the contacts from Outlook. I tried reducing the number of categories to below 12 (the limit supposedly on the Treo). I tried resetting the Treo. I tried deleting contacts from Outlook. Now it only syncs 162 contacts and, get this, and each time, it changes which 162 it syncs! I've downloaded the software update from summer 07 but nothing helps. Palm tech support has done nothing but waste my time. Any ideas?


----------

